# GPS app for cross country trip



## DawnL (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm going across the country on the Cardinal and the Southwest Chief. What's a good Android app to track my progress, even when offline?


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 7, 2022)

DawnL said:


> I'm going across the country on the Cardinal and the Southwest Chief. What's a good Android app to track my progress, even when offline?


I don't use my phone (Android) for tracking my train's progress but rather a handheld GPS with maps and stations preloaded. The GPS runs continously throughout the trip (24/7). The GPS does not require cell service.
The tracklog is used after the trip to look at my route and to "geo-tag" my photos with location.
I occasionally use US Topo Maps Pro and Google maps for spot-checking my progress in addition to the GPS.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 7, 2022)

DawnL said:


> I'm going across the country on the Cardinal and the Southwest Chief. What's a good Android app to track my progress, even when offline?


Just your plain, old, ordinary Google Maps. You can download maps onto your device ahead of time for when you're offline. Look for 'Offline Maps" on your account screen.

The size of each map is limited, so you'll have to download them in sections following your route. When I did a coast-to-coast a few years ago, I think it took about a dozen downloads.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 8, 2022)

Google maps tends to have issues when it cannot connect, even if maps are downloaded in advance.

Suggest use of a offline maps app that doesn't need an active connection, like maps.me


----------

